# Wanted to share



## BrokenHusband

Hey -I have been lurking here since November 4th when I came home from work to find my wife and son gone. Tonight I am bringing my stuff home. I have been through hell and learned alot about myself and my wife and son. Everything is not "all better" lots of healing to be done. I just registered to maybe give some of you some hope - Things can work out. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Feelingalone

Tell us more -- and thanks for posting.


----------



## morningdew

I'm happy to hear that you are taking the road to 'recovery' and I wish you both all the best.


----------

